# Gotta Hate Those Night Frights



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My guys haven't had a real night fright since i got them a night light months and months ago. But tonight all three had to go nuts on me.  The only thing i can think of is that Gracie was playing and spooked the other two who were trying to sleep, and then she spooked because they spooked...you know, the usual chain reaction. 

Gracie was being a bit of a pain in the butt tonight so to save my sanity she went to bed half an hour before the others did. Seems like she didn't like that change in routine and she didn't think play time should be over. Who ever said the birds were in charge anyway ....... right?? 

Anyway, i heard flapping up in my room and right away i think "oh great!" so i quietly went up to my room, turned on the bathroom light first to gradually light up the room (the bathroom is next to my room, leaving the bathroom light on lets a fair bit of light in) and then i walked over to the cage and started talking quietly to the three of them, telling them what silly duffers they were being in a calm and soothing voice.  It took a few minutes for them all to stop flapping about completely. My heart stopped for a moment when i saw Bailee's wing slip through the cage bars, imagine if it had of got stuck!!!  It scared him more but not much else.

Once they seemed to be pretty calm i got them all out for a quick kiss and cuddle. Poor Cookie lost 2 flight feathers and 3 clipped feathers, she won't be able to fly barely at all now, but with the 5 feathers fallen out i guess the flights will grow in pretty quick. Gracie lost one tail feather, she seemed the least bothered by the experience. And Mr Bailee lost one medium feather from his wing, he was sooking like a big baby and he did the least damage to his lovely feathers.  

After head scratches all around i put them back in the cage for sleepies. It took 5-10 mins for Cookie and Bailee to settle on their perch and at that time Gracie was still running around tweeting for me to come and play. It's now about 30 mins after the event and i hear no noise so i guess they've all gone back to sleep. *phew*

I really truly do hate night frights, every time i get scared that someone will break a wing or neck.  It would be good if tiels weren't so silly and didn't get frightened so easily. Budgies are a lot braver in their sleep, my three boys have never had a night fright and they don't even need a night light.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Bea, I hate them too!!! And over here it always causes a chain reaction...Atleast there was no blood coming from anyone and all that was lost are some pretty feathers. They will grow back (just in time for them to break/fall again). Did Gracie have a later bed time?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hate them too! Earl and Little Bill have only ever had one *touch wood*! When they had it, Earl lost a big tail feather but Little Bill didn't lose any and calmed down quicker  Silly things  
Hope it doesn't happen again Bea!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh Bea, I hate them too!!! And over here it always causes a chain reaction...Atleast there was no blood coming from anyone and all that was lost are some pretty feathers. They will grow back (just in time for them to break/fall again). Did Gracie have a later bed time?


Gracie usually goes to bed with everyone else at 9:30pm. Because she was being bratty and flying up on top of cupboards and repeatedly landing on dad (which he was getting sick of) i got sick of standing up every few seconds to fetch her back and put her to bed a bit earlier.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike has never had a night fright and I hope he never does.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

That must of been scary, it makes you wonder what makes they spook so easily, I haven't had to deal with a night fright yet but I am sure it will come at some point.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, poor little babies!! It must be really frightening for them and of course if the other two are acting scared then the third is going to be afraid as well. I haven't had to deal with that either yet, although Dooby has thrown himself around his cage during the day when a seagull flew at the window and frightened him, before he was let out of his cage for the day.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

laurago said:


> I haven't had to deal with a night fright yet but I am sure it will come at some point.


Lets keep our fingers crossed, that you will never have to deal with one. Because they loose their feathers & you also think the night after that they are going to have another one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Lets keep our fingers crossed, that you will never have to deal with one. Because they loose their feathers & you also think the night after that they are going to have another one


You don't even have to wait till the next night to feel worried.  I had trouble getting to sleep cause every little sound i heard from the cage i thought would be the trigger to another one.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bea said:


> You don't even have to wait till the next night to feel worried.  I had trouble getting to sleep cause every little sound i heard from the cage i thought would be the trigger to another one.


LOL!! You feel, if they had another fright, it might be worse this time. But all frights are bad  I wish they wouldn't happen!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They had another one...I should say Ziggy did. Baby was just looking at him like.."CALM DOWN! There's nothing there"...Thank GOD I pulled all his blood feathers so no bleeding or feather loss happened this time. Ziggy seems to have more night frights then Baby and the budgies ever had...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Poor Ziggy I am glad nothing no blood or loss of feather's this time


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder why Ziggy has so many.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I wonder why Ziggy has so many.


I've been trying to think of a reason too..I can't explain it-most of the time the lights are on but they are covered with their blankie so it's not totally dark at all.The other babies never had more then two before he came along...He freaks out really easily...


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

ive never had any touches wood anyway maybe they like the attention and my babies are out at 830 to 1230 lol and when i have them in my room for ever they will be able to be out whenever


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sammy2850 said:


> ive never had any touches wood anyway maybe they like the attention and my babies are out at 830 to 1230 lol and when i have them in my room for ever they will be able to be out whenever


Oh they get enough attention. I can vouch for mine and Bea's on that. Mine have their cages open from the time I wake up to the time I go to sleep-free to go anywhere in the house. The budgies too. I doubt needing attention would cause night frights-it's something that spooks them..


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Should I expect that sooner or later my guys will experience night frights?

I keep a light on for them and I put the radio on so there is some background music Is there anything else I should do?

It sounds like there is a lot of opportunity for them to get hurt.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Tiels do seem to have a lot of night frights compared to other species, so it usually happens sooner or later. Just making sure there is a little bit of light for them is enough to reduce the risk.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Poor little guys I hope the night frights go away it can't be much fun


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope they go away aswell  *fingers crossed*


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do you completely cover the cage at night?? Could that make a diffrence?? Noel tends to get upset if you don't cover her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> Do you completely cover the cage at night?? Could that make a diffrence?? Noel tends to get upset if you don't cover her.


Mine scream and throw a fit if I don't cover them all the way. I tried leaving the front part open but they acted like a bunch of cranky kids...


----------

